# Winter Storage



## kiggy74 (May 26, 2010)

Trying to keep ahead of the changing seasons. It won't be long until the camping season is pretty much over here in Ohio, and I want to make my winter plans early before my options dry up. This will be the first winter that I've had the camper (23krs). I currently park it in a local self storage facility, but I'm thinking I would prefer to park it indoors for the winter. There are very few options for indoor storage in Central Ohio. I'm wait-listed at one place and the other wants $300/mo (yeah right).

I know about winterizing, but I'm interested to know what everyone else does with their Outbacks during the winter? Do most people leave them parked outside or indoor? If outside, should I be concerned about the roof? I've seen covers, but they are pricey too. What you do guys do with your trailers in the winter?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I park mine in my side yard.

Winterize, water system (Fresh, grey and black) and rest of trailer, Remove all liquid containers (shampoo, cleaners ext). Clean fridge and leave open.

I have vent covers and my vents stay open in storage.

Pull batteries and put them on a maintenance charger in the house. No power to the trailer during storage.

NEVER put a cover on the trailer. Shovel snow off, if it gets over 2 feet deep.

We don't seem to have too many varmints and no bugs to speak of so no chemicals or other preventive measures.

Never had an issue.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I stored the OB indoors. I think it was ~$350 for 6mos if I remember correctly. I kept the 5'er outdoors but covered it. I think I'll go back to indoor storage with the new one.

Regardless, I clean it thoroughly (no food or crumbs to attract critters), put some dehumidifiers around: Dri-Z-Air in the sink and some dessicant bags in other locations, and close everything up tight.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I also live in Ohio and store mine indoors at one of the county fairgrounds (Lorain County Fairgrounds). Most of the
county fairgrounds will store campers or boats indoors for the winter. I have found that they are safe, clean and 
very reasonably priced. Prices vary from fairground to fairground but the going rate for around us is $8.00/foot plus tax
for 6 months.

You can do a google search for county fairgrounds in your area and then inquire.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

We use ours year round, that is if the Canadians don't have every CG in Flordia booked up all winter.

Shane


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Indoors at a fairgrounds. Last year we paid $550 and then they didn't have room for it. Turned out to be a blessing in disguise. We took it to another fairground near a family member's home and only paid $250. Even with the gas for the 2 hour drive we came out ahead.


----------



## kiggy74 (May 26, 2010)

Fanatical1 said:


> I also live in Ohio and store mine indoors at one of the county fairgrounds (Lorain County Fairgrounds). Most of the
> county fairgrounds will store campers or boats indoors for the winter. I have found that they are safe, clean and
> very reasonably priced. Prices vary from fairground to fairground but the going rate for around us is $8.00/foot plus tax
> for 6 months.
> ...


See, that's why I love internet forums. I never would have thought to check with a county fairground. I will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

We've always left ours outside in the harsh Canadian winter - never an issue (touch wood) - follow all the normal winterization tips.
x2 on the warning to stay away from covers... all you will attract is mould due to no ventilation.

One other thing, scatter a box of Bounce dryer sheets everywhere in the trailer. Mice hate them and the TT will smell nice in the spring.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

kiggy74 said:


> I'm wait-listed at one place and the other wants $300/mo (yeah right).
> 
> I know about winterizing, but I'm interested to know what everyone else does with their Outbacks during the winter? Do most people leave them parked outside or indoor? If outside, should I be concerned about the roof? I've seen covers, but they are pricey too. What you do guys do with your trailers in the winter?


 I also looked into indoor and came up with the same price so I keep it at my local storage outdoor for the winter. They seem to have the critters under control because I have not had them in either camper that I have had there. In the camping season I do wax the exterior and clean and treat the roof to make sure it is well weather proofed. As other have mention I also leave the Maxair vents open to allow air to circulate. So far the campers have done well through the winter. I have also been following the dryer sheet feedback here on Outbackers and last I remember someone posted pictures of a mouse nest made from dryer sheets so I don't do that any more. I think if there is no food in the camper (cleaned and vacuumed) then thats your best chance not to attract mice.

Having not grown up here I have not been to a county fair so why would a county fair be a good winter option? Do they have alot of barns/outdoor buildings that are large enough for indoor cover?

I know near "the" lake (Lake Erie for those not from Ohio) they have alot of indoor cover for the boating community in the winter at a reasonable rate but I live in southern Ohio so I those are not an option for me.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

From Ohio - lots of boat storage - full of boats! One issue with Fair buildings, deadline dates to move them out may not be convenient for all. We have room in our yard behind a pole barn we are preparing for the TT and a utility trailer we have. Last year we had it next door by my inlaw's barn. Winterize, clean up,and ventilate. The service tech that did our walk through when we got the Passport suggested a bucket of charcoal for a desicate. We didn't use anything like that last year with the Outback but had no problems. Vents were open all winter and we checked on it from time to time as it was handy. I may set a few mouse traps in the fall because they are always looking for a cozy winter home then.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

OutbackPM said:


> I'm wait-listed at one place and the other wants $300/mo (yeah right).
> 
> I know about winterizing, but I'm interested to know what everyone else does with their Outbacks during the winter? Do most people leave them parked outside or indoor? If outside, should I be concerned about the roof? I've seen covers, but they are pricey too. What you do guys do with your trailers in the winter?


 I also looked into indoor and came up with the same price so I keep it at my local storage outdoor for the winter. They seem to have the critters under control because I have not had them in either camper that I have had there. In the camping season I do wax the exterior and clean and treat the roof to make sure it is well weather proofed. As other have mention I also leave the Maxair vents open to allow air to circulate. So far the campers have done well through the winter. I have also been following the dryer sheet feedback here on Outbackers and last I remember someone posted pictures of a mouse nest made from dryer sheets so I don't do that any more. I think if there is no food in the camper (cleaned and vacuumed) then thats your best chance not to attract mice.

Having not grown up here I have not been to a county fair so why would a county fair be a good winter option? Do they have alot of barns/outdoor buildings that are large enough for indoor cover?

I know near "the" lake (Lake Erie for those not from Ohio) they have alot of indoor cover for the boating community in the winter at a reasonable rate but I live in southern Ohio so I those are not an option for me.
[/quote]

County fairgrounds are located all over Ohio including the Cininnati area as well as many other states. You might also want to check the Indiana fairgrounds or maybe Kentucky ones as well. They are a good option for winter storage because of the large buildings they use during the normal summer season but are not used during the winter. The one that they use to store my Outback is a large insulated steel building and holds well over a 100 campers and boats. It is much less expensive than the indoor boat storage facilities that I checked into. I paid $230.00 last year for 6 months.

I think storing it on my own property would be great, but that is not an option where I live.

Mark


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

We stored at the fairgrounds our first year with the Outback and then a friend offered to store it in his barn cheaper. This was a better solution for us because I could put it in storage and take it out when I wanted to and not when the fairgrounds said I had to get it out. It wasn't a problem when we had it at the fairgrounds but if an opportunity to take it out in early April came up, we wouldn't have been able to because it was about 8 campers deep in the barn.

The guy I store with now gives me a great deal otherwise, I'd probably still be at the fairgrounds because the price wasn't bad. If you don't need your camper until May, this is probably a great option for you.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We are storing year round, some places here want 200 per month for outdoor storage, can't imagine what they'd want for indoor if it was available for rvs.

In our pop-up, I always stored with a bag of charcoal briquettes opened and tossed into a rubbermaid container. Soaks up moisture and odors. Will continue that for the Outback. We are keeping the area around the Outback clean, but in the winter I plan on taking large coffee cans, adding mothballs, and punching holes around the can about an inch down from the lid. I'll place these under the Outback.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Mothballs:

Be careful to not use them inside--the smell will get into the carpeting and fabric (furniture, window treatments, etc.) and will never go away. Outside, under the Outback, is probably ok, but I wanted to make sure readers didn't go that extra step and put that coffee can of mothballs inside...

I like the idea of charcoal briquettes. Will try that in November when I put 'er to sleep for the winter.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah yes, those mothballs indoors.... The older couple that owned our Outback was quite fond of mothballs. Our kids walked in when we first visited it and thought it smelled like grandma (shes fond of mothballs as well)







....

I repeatedly washed everything down, sprayed with essential oils, removed all mattresses to air in the sun for a few days and kept the vents opened. The briquettes helped with removing that smell as well, IMO.

I cannot stand mothballs, they are poisonous and I have read the fumes are considered toxic, but I will use them, OUTSIDE ONLY, to hopefully scare critters away in the winter time.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I have been storing outside with an Adco cover for about 12-years on various style campers with no problems at all. I always use opened charcoal in the camper and in the outside stove compartment to control moisture and odors. I have never had any mildew, mold, scuff marks, or anything else caused from the cover. She always gets a good washing (inside and out) before going down for hibernation and I cover all openings to keep varmints out. I place flattened garbage bags between exterior utility access door (such as water heater, fridge, etc) to keep bees and wasps from building nests. I also spray the surrounding ground perimeter with a strong ant/cockroach killer in an effort to keep the creepy-crawlers out. The cover I use has a zippered area in front of my trailer's door which allows me access throughout the hibernation season.

However...if the chance for indoor storage comes available, I would probably take it. I may look into the fairground thing...I pay $55/month for outdoor storage...that would justify over $300 for 6-months of indoor storage...got me thinkin now...hmmmm


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

brownsr4 said:


> We use ours year round, that is if the Canadians don't have every CG in Flordia booked up all winter.
> 
> Shane


Now thats funny right there!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I park mine in my side yard.
> 
> Winterize, water system (Fresh, grey and black) and rest of trailer, Remove all liquid containers (shampoo, cleaners ext). Clean fridge and leave open.
> 
> ...


X2........

with one exception, I do place mouse traps- glue type- in each storage area, under sink and next to the waterpump under the entertainment center. Had a bad experience one year (older Fireside trailer) and had a family of mice move in. They raised holy he!! in that trailer. 3 years later, when we sold it, it still had a musty urine smell to it, especially on wet/rainy or damp days. And bounce sheets? well, I thought they worked good to- right up until I found the beginnings of a mouse nest made up of bounce dryer sheets. Maybe it's just the Northeast mice. they're a tough bunch.


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

We full time, so we just move it south.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Same here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I park mine in my side yard.

Winterize, water system (Fresh, grey and black) and rest of trailer, Remove all liquid containers (shampoo, cleaners ext). Clean fridge and leave open.

I have vent covers and my vents stay open in storage.

Pull batteries and put them on a maintenance charger in the house. No power to the trailer during storage.

NEVER put a cover on the trailer. Shovel snow off, if it gets over 2 feet deep.

We don't seem to have too many varmints and no bugs to speak of so no chemicals or other preventive measures.

Never had an issue.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I store mine indoors for $465. ($15/foot for the season)


----------

